# Alcona Dam Pond



## Yakinthebox (Jun 23, 2006)

We went up the 14th and got back yesterday . I managed to fish for several hours each of the days, except for the last that was spent drying everything out from the storm that blew thru on Monday night... 55mph winds, nickle-sized hail, throw in the lightning strike at fifty-feet away(the kids lost their minds !) and tent-camping became more fun than a barrel of monkeys ! :lol: Beautiful weather for the most part, though . 

It was strange fishing... I think those fish up there are hip to us, and getting pretty cocky about it . I got skunked the first coupl'a days by choosing not to use live bait... two days of paddling and casting/trolling without success was enough, so I broke down and picked up some worms . The kicker was a big, beautiful, golden smallie jumping not five feet in front of my yak, as if to say "Oh, were here alright, y'a jerk !" . The next morning I set out with a dozen crawlers to find that bugger... find him, catch him, and eat him ! Alas, it was not to be . I did manage to catch and release a couple dozen bluegills, and punkinseeds with them worms... nice and healthy fishes up thar ! 

Snakebite67: sorry I didn't get a'hold of you before/durring the trip . Nice 'ol guy running the west-rustic there... wouldn't want to get on his bad side though, like my loud-mouth nieghbors did... man, did he go off on 'em ! lol I believe we were in the 120s or so... very near the check-in for the west-rustic . Hope to catch y'a up there next time... and there will be a next time... what an awesome lake, er 'pond' for kayakin' ! Any clue as to how deep that puppy gets ?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Great lake to fish, sorry you didn't do too well. Used to have a yearly lot when was kid up there with dad. Lots of memories made there. Still go when I can, but hasn't been the same since they changed the lot renting around. Used to catch alot of nice pike. Uncle got one 22 1/2 lbs. and 44 1/2 inches. Even caught a 4lb. brown on minnow once for pike. Also saw a few 17 inch crappie caught by walleye guys that caught some 10 lb. eyes every once in awhile, but most were in the mid 20 inch range. I think the old state record walleye by Mort Neff came from there and was 14lb. Also the state record largemouth came from those backwaters. Have to fish the drop offs into river channel along weed beds, thats good place for perch and pike. Most of lake basin is around 16 to 22 feet I'd say with the deepest I've seen around 30, being in the old AuSable channel. Never have ice fished it yet, but will some day. Thats when I hear the fishing is at its best. Great smallie action on opener also, and good eating out of there with lots of rocks and crayfish in the diet.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

well yak, youv'e done better than i have on that pond:lol: all ive ever managed is a couple little gils. Hope my pop up made it through the storm. Was supposed to head up this weekend but my wife has to fly out saturday on business and i have a funeral to attend saturday. Will be up the weekend of the 4th for our annual canoe trip. hope to meet you


snake


----------



## lostinthebush21 (Oct 25, 2005)

the max depth according to my depthfinder is about 45-50 feet in the channel above the dam, cought some pike above the dam on spinners, alot of smallies on mister twisters along the dropoffs along the shore


----------

